# [segmentation fault] Serveur en panne plus d'emerge possible

## chrissou

Bonjour @ tous, j'ai un gros pépin sur un serveur web qui était en production.

Ca fait très très longtemps que je n'avais pas mis à jour le serveur et la je ne peux plus rien faire ..

Je suis obligé de booté en netboot et de chrooté sur mon HDD car il ne veut plus booter sur mon kernel

Quand je lance un emerge j'ai des "segmentation fault" un peut partout 

par exemple : 

```
/var/tmp/portage/app-shells/bash-3.2_p33/temp/environment: line 2364: 21688 Erreur de segmentation  emake

 * 

 * ERROR: app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2372:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "make failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   make failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-shells/bash-3.2_p33/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-shells/bash-3.2_p33/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package app-shells/bash-3.2_p33:

 * 

 * ERROR: app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2372:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "make failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   make failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-shells/bash-3.2_p33/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-shells/bash-3.2_p33/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Voici mon emerge --info

```

sd-2753 / # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-14-generic i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-14-generic i686 VIA Esther processor 2000MHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 26 Jun 2008 15:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control /var/vpopmail/domains /var/vpopmail/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi alsa apache2 authdaemond bcmath cairo calendar caps cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif fam firefox flash fortran ftp gd gif gnome gpm gstreamer hal hardened hardenedphp hash iconv imap isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos latin1 libwww loop-aes mad maildir mcal memlimit midi mikmod mp3 mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openmp openssh pam pcntl pcre pdf png pppd qmail qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sasl session simplexml sockets spamassassin spell spl ssl static svg tcpd tidy tiff tokenizer truetype unicode vda vhosts vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

et la mon emerge -uaD world pour que vous compreniez le nombre de paquet a mettre à jour

```

sd-2753 / # emerge -uaD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.23 [4.21-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-119 [104-r13] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.12 [1.07] 

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.9  USE="nls -bzip2 -doc -ldap -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2 [5.6-r1] USE="-profile%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.11-r1 [4.8-r5] 

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 [3.2_p17] USE="-plugins%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r6 [1.20.1-r5] 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.1.1 [2.0.6] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-418 [406] 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-core-7.1.266 [7.1.042] 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/netkit-telnetd-0.17-r8 [0.17-r6] 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r8  USE="-build -symlink" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.1 [1.10] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p12-r1 [5.2_p4] 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05 [1.04.3] 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/editor-0  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.19 [2.16] 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/pager-0  

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26 [1.5.23b] USE="-vanilla%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.31 [2.6.28] USE="-bootstrap% -build% -examples% -ipv6*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95 [1.06-r6] USE="static* -libedit%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9 [1.39] 

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-libs/apr-1.2.11  USE="-debug -doc -ipv6 -urandom" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.39 [2.4.32] 

[ebuild     U ] app-antivirus/clamav-0.93 [0.91] USE="iconv%*" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r8 [6b-r7] 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/lha-114i-r7 [114i-r6] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.6 [22.5-r1] USE="-ipv6*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r5 [0.97-r3] USE="ncurses%*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.45 [2.2.39-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.9 [1.39] 

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r1 [1.5.3] USE="-ipv6*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9 [1.39-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.2 [2.6.9-r2] USE="iconv%* -ipv6* -xattr%" 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-7.1.266 [7.1.042] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1 [2.12r-r7] USE="loop-aes%* unicode%* -old-linux% -slang%" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/GSSAPI-0.24  USE="-test" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/xfsprogs-2.9.7 [2.8.11] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 [6.9-r1] USE="-vanilla%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.10-r1 [2.10] USE="kerberos%*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.28.5 [2.22.1] 

[ebuild     U ] mail-filter/amavisd-new-2.5.2 [2.4.1] USE="qmail%* -courier%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g-r2 [0.9.8d] USE="kerberos%* -gmp%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.54 [5.0.44] USE="ssl*" 

[ebuild     U ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.41 [2.3.35-r1] USE="-gdbm* -ipv6*" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.57 [0.55] 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.1 [1.10.2] USE="static* -ipv6*" 

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/lftp-3.7.1 [3.5.10] 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p4 [4.2.4_p0] USE="-ipv6*" 

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10  USE="mysql -berkdb -doc -gdbm -ldap -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1 [1.12.9-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.4 [3.2.2-r3] 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.9-r1 [0.1.8] USE="-python%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.16.3 [2.12.12] USE="fam%* hardened* (-selinux) -xattr%" 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.9 [1.6.11-r1] USE="hardened* -ipv6% -spoof-source%" 

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/courier-authlib-0.60.6 [0.58] USE="-gdbm* -vpopmail%" 

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/c-client-2006k [2004g] USE="-kolab%" 

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/ftpbase-0.01-r1 [0.01] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-1.0.1 [0.78-r5] USE="cracklib%* nls%* -audit% -test% -vim-syntax%" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/pambase-20080318  USE="cracklib -consolekit -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux)" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.2 [4.0.18.1-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.8.2 [1.6.1] USE="pam%*" 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r6 [4.6_p1-r3] USE="static* -ldap*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/slocate-3.1-r1 [2.7-r8] 

[ebuild     U ] www-servers/apache-2.2.9 [2.0.58-r2] USE="static%* -ldap* -sni% -suexec%" APACHE2_MODULES="actions%* alias%* auth_basic%* authn_alias%* authn_anon%* authn_dbm%* authn_default%* authn_file%* authz_dbm%* authz_default%* authz_groupfile%* authz_host%* authz_owner%* authz_user%* autoindex%* cache%* dav%* dav_fs%* dav_lock%* deflate%* dir%* disk_cache%* env%* expires%* ext_filter%* file_cache%* filter%* headers%* include%* info%* log_config%* logio%* mem_cache%* mime%* mime_magic%* negotiation%* rewrite%* setenvif%* speling%* status%* unique_id%* userdir%* usertrack%* vhost_alias%* -asis% -auth_digest% -authn_dbd% -cern_meta% -charset_lite% -dbd% -dumpio% -ident% -imagemap% -log_forensic% -proxy% -proxy_ajp% -proxy_balancer% -proxy_connect% -proxy_ftp% -proxy_http% -substitute% -version%" APACHE2_MPMS="-event% -itk% -peruser% -prefork% -worker%" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.9  USE="ssl" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc4 [5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2] USE="-gdbm* -ipv6* -ldap*" 

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider 

Merci d'avance

----------

## Desintegr

 *chrissou wrote:*   

> Quand je lance un emerge j'ai des "segmentation fault" un peut partout 

 

Un petit memtest ne ferait pas de mal je pense.

----------

## chrissou

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

>  *chrissou wrote:*   Quand je lance un emerge j'ai des "segmentation fault" un peut partout  
> 
> Un petit memtest ne ferait pas de mal je pense.

 

J'ai fait le test mémoire depuis l'interface de la dedibox mais aucune erreur n'a été détectée ....

A part la procédure de test depuis l'interface de gestion de la dédi je ne vois pas vraiment comment procéder pour tester la ram ?

----------

## areuareu

J'ai aussi eu un sérieux pépin sur les deux dernières lignes de l'emerge

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2) 

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5) 

j'ai eu le malheur de supprimer coreutils, ce qui a bloqué toute la machine.

Je m'en suis tiré avec un live-cd, en remplaçant bin et /usr/bin par ceux du live-cd le temps de faire un emerge de coreutils (je crois que les binaires du live-cd sont compilés en statique).

Donc, dans le cas ci-dessus, supprimer mktemp, PAS coreutils

----------

## Slashounet

Salut,

Je me souviens que j'ai eu le souci aussi avec coreutil et mktemp, j'ai masqué les versions supérieures de coreutil et c'est rentré dans l'ordre.

dans /et/portage/package.mask :

```
>=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10
```

Bon, ça ne résoudra pas tes problèmes de segfault, mais au moins ton histoire de pacquets qui se bloquent mutuellement.

/ounet

----------

## guilc

 *Slashounet wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Je me souviens que j'ai eu le souci aussi avec coreutil et mktemp, j'ai masqué les versions supérieures de coreutil et c'est rentré dans l'ordre.
> 
> dans /et/portage/package.mask :
> ...

 

Non, la bonne solution, c'est de virer mktemp et de mettre a jour coreutils !

Si ça bloque, c'est parceque mktemp est maintenant intégré dans coreutils, donc il n'est pas possible d'avoir les 2 en même temps...

----------

## Slashounet

Ah, mais je suis bien d'accord, c'est que j'ai fait ensuite. Mais sur l'instant, la suppression de mktemp ne suffisait pas à résoudre mes soucis et c'était pour contourner le problème et m'occuper d'autres plus important. Ensuite, j'ai tout remis au carré. Simplement, quand on ne met pas à jour régulièrement sa Gentoo, on a parfois pleins de problèmes et on n'a pas toujours le temps de se pencher sur tout, donc on utilise des solutions rapides temporaires (enfin c'est ce que je fais).

Pour les segfault : tu as regardé dans les fichiers de log où ça plantait exactement ? 

/ounet

----------

## chrissou

Re je connaissais le problème de coreutils et mktemp, effectivement le fait de virer mktemp et de mettre a jour coreutils a déjà fonctionné sur d'autre serveur.

Concernant le log on n'a exactement la même chose un exemple pour un emerge util-linux :

```

config.status: creating po/Makefile

make  all-recursive

/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1/temp/environment: line 2043:  5346 Erreur de segmentation  emake

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1 failed.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m             environment, line 2045:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m       emake || die "emake failed"

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m  The die message:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   emake failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1/temp/environment'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m 

~                                                                                                                                                                              

~                                                                     
```

Je sens que je vais devoir tout reinstaller :'(

----------

## xhub

Il faudrait que tu nous paste ton /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1/temp/environment et ton /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1/temp/build.log sur http://pastebin.com/

----------

